# opinions on tracker grizzly?



## ohiou_98

I'm looking for a small, light weight, woodless bass boat for fishing small electric only lakes. I've been thinking about the grizzly 1448 (I love the lowe roughneck, but its over $1000 more!). According to my internet research a lot of people are unhappy with tracker (paint chipping, welds breaking, etc.) Also, most of the reviews are on the tracker bass boat. Oh, and i've learned that the bass pro service dept. is terrible. (but what service could a plain, all aluminum jon need?) 

Are the negative reviews coming from a vocal minority?? Is there anyone out there happy with this model?

I'd like to hear the opinions from others who have used or owned a grizzly, good or bad. Thanks!


----------



## Robert Woodson

Hey OhioU, 
I see mcvay22j has a Tracker Grizzly 1548 in the OGF Marketplace Forum right now...you might want to start there. Still listed, one foot longer than you were looking for, nice looking in picture too...you might like the description. For the record...I have an old 14 1/2' 1982 Basstracker (Tracker One) set up with in line seating, front stool with bow mount trolling motor kinda similar to these, never had any problems whatsoever with welds or paint...solid boat...great manueverability and good stability even with a narrower beam.

Just FYI, 
Good Fishing, 
Woody In Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry
_______________________________________________________________ 
his last post...
$3500 without motor. It is rated for up to 40hp. 

Original post w/out picture below...

12-24-2009, 04:25 PM #1 
mcvay22j 
Junior Member

Join Date: May 2007
Location: Mount Vernon, OH
Posts: 19 
iTrader: 0 / 0% 2007 tracker boat 

2007 TRACKER GRIZZLY 1548 ALL WELDED Modified V hull
1993 Johnson 9.9 long shaft with 15hp carb and electric start
15' long
48" bottom width
Full carpet
Large front deck
Livewell with aerator and timer
On board charger
12V Motorguide 43 lb foot control bow mount
2 - Eagle Depth Finders
Built in tackle storage for 3700 series boxes
Plug-in navigation lights
Cleats
Rod holders
Bilge pump
Snap on travel cover
Trailer with spare tire and tongue jack
Boat only used about 10 times. ALWAYS GARAGE KEPT. VERY NICE BOAT
Front deck can be removed if needed and there is a factory aluminium deck that is smaller and lower underneath.
ASKING $4,000. Price is firm. Boat would cost over $7,000 today new.
Will also sell without motor for $3500
Call Jeff-740-485-2727 or E-mail [email protected]
I can E-mail more pictures or boat can be seen in Mount Vernon. 
Attached Images


________________________________________________________________


----------



## lateral_line

OU
I have a 1999 1448 that i bought new. I love it. it's totally stable. I have no worries about flipping it over when my partner and I are both on the same side. I have mine all hooked up for electric only lakes. two minn kota 101 36 volt motors, a toho livewell, a wooden deck extension an an aluminum floor. Mine isn't that light anymore considering I have 6 batteries, but with the two motors, two guys and alot of gear , we're almost pushing 5mph. Mine was $1499 back then and is rated for 40hp. I also had my leaf spring snap on my trailer throwing the boat off and dragged it for 500 ft. No damage to the hull other than paint scrapes. so i'd say it's pretty tough. I have heard stories about the welds too but all from tracker bass boat owners not grizzly. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Tiny Tim

I dont have one of the Grizzly models but have a Tracker Sportsman that is 15ft and built on the order of the Grizzly. Most stable boat I have ever had. Sits high in the water and goes real well with a 9.9 Evinrude with a 15 horse carb. The only thing I didnt like about it was the way the drain plug was made in it. After a rain storm when you tried to run it to get the water out the drain plug was an inch or so off the floor and you couldnt get all the water out. Two years ago I developed a leak and it was the weld around the drain plug that let go. I had a piece of Alum. stock welded in place of the drain plug and can now use a regular drain plug in it.( Last drain had a screw-in plug in it that I hated ) Other than that one little problem it has been a great boat.


----------

